# Qld Beer Week 16-22 July



## Snow (4/6/12)

Just looking at the rundown of events for Qld beer week and notice they're already selling out of some tickets. Thinking of going to at least 3 events (The Tank, Meat and Great, and Italian Day at Archive, plus maybe International brewers Day @ Scratch). What have any of you guys got planned to go to? Would be good to coordinate an AHB contingent...

Now to go an earn some brownie points.... :huh: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## NickB (4/6/12)

Keen for everything. My liver says 'NOOOOO' though.

Cheers


----------



## chunckious (4/6/12)

Snow said:


> Just looking at the rundown of events for Qld beer week and notice they're already selling out of some tickets. Thinking of going to at least 3 events (The Tank, Meat and Great, and Italian Day at Archive, plus maybe International brewers Day @ Scratch). What have any of you guys got planned to go to? Would be good to coordinate an AHB contingent...
> 
> Now to go an earn some brownie points.... :huh:
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Hey Snowy, what is The Tank, Meat and Great, and Italian Day at Archive?


----------



## tricache (4/6/12)

I know Mount Tambo Brewing are doing a day for this


----------



## winkle (4/6/12)

Chunkious said:


> Hey Snowy, what is The Tank, Meat and Great, and Italian Day at Archive?


Most of its on the website link, I guess we'll be bellying up to the bar at Scratch on Saturday.


----------



## chunckious (4/6/12)

winkle said:


> Most of its on the website link, I guess we'll be bellying up to the bar at Scratch on Saturday.



Cheers Winkle


----------



## chunckious (4/6/12)

tricache said:


> I know Mount Tambo Brewing are doing a day for this



I'm over shit talking these guys.
I really hope that they can turn thier beers around into pouring some quality. That place has so much potential.


----------



## WSC (4/6/12)

I would love to see as many as possible of you guys heading out to Yamanto, it will have my beers, Ross's, Burleigh, hotel international and hopefully a few others on tap from Friday until Sunday. Should be the biggest showcase of Qld beers.

Hoping to get thirsty critters to run a bus from central, what day suits most?


----------



## tricache (4/6/12)

Chunkious said:


> I'm over shit talking these guys.
> I really hope that they can turn thier beers around into pouring some quality. That place has so much potential.



Same here! I live 15mins from them and would love to see it as good as it could be.


----------



## Snow (6/6/12)

Chunkious said:


> Hey Snowy, what is The Tank, Meat and Great, and Italian Day at Archive?


The tank - meet the brewers at the tank bar in the city on the Tuesday, and I think there's a qld tap takeover on the Monday.
Meat and Great - beer and charcuterie pairing dinner @ Kerbside on the Thursday
Italian day - Italian beer tap takeover with italian food all day on the Saturday.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (6/6/12)

Snow said:


> The tank - meet the brewers at the tank bar in the city on the Tuesday, and I think there's a qld tap takeover on the Monday.
> Meat and Great - beer and charcuterie pairing dinner @ Kerbside on the Thursday
> Italian day - Italian beer tap takeover with italian food all day on the Saturday.
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Scratch then Archive on Saturday Snow??? (or vice versa)
I was thinking the Goat vs Cow might get my vote as well.


----------



## winkle (10/7/12)

Ok, its down to the business end now and for me the week is looking like -

Mon. Piss up @ Archive
Tues. Viven Film Night @ The Scratch
Weds. Schneider Weisse Extreme Wheat Beer Degustation @ The German Club
Thurs. 50th birthday (not mine)
Fri. 2Birds vs Cavalier @ The Scratch* - depends on SWMBO's patience
Sat. Italian Beer Tap Takeover @ Archive & the Home Brew Beers at the Scratch
Sun. Rehab.....
 

I'll be on a few AFD's after that drunken binge responsible drinking display, I'm telling you.


----------



## lczaban (10/7/12)

winkle said:


> I'll be on a few AFD's after that drunken binge responsible drinking display, I'm telling you.



PMSL... :lol:


----------



## Parks (11/7/12)

Oh Gawd - who's ugly mug is in the paper now!?

http://www.couriermail.com.au/questnews/ce...4-1226417896863


----------



## tricache (11/7/12)

So I am assuming unless we book tickets or seats or whatever before hand you can't go to any of these things?


----------



## Will88 (11/7/12)

Some of the events are free and don't need any bookings, such as the Brewtal Brewers on Monday at the Scratch.

My lineup looks like this so far:

MON: Brewtal Brewers @ Scratch
TUES: Beers Lovers Guide to Extreme Beer @ Archive
WED: International Brewers Day @ Scratch
THURS: Little Creatures Brew Lunch @ Archive
SAT: Home Brew Day @ Scratch
SUN: Beer Degustation @ Brewhouse

Should be a good week


----------



## tricache (11/7/12)

I wish there were more on the coast...has anyone tried to get a taxi from Brissy :lol:

Might just hit up Burleigh Brewing since MT is a paid event


----------



## RdeVjun (14/7/12)

I'll probably hit a few of the freebies myself, however I noticed this the other day- The Villager will have Stone & Wood Jasper at Stone Beer Dinner. Note I'm told by bar staff that Jasper will only be available at the event, it is not on tap all week.
The Villager is a slightly posh CBD 'Gastrobar/ Supper Club' on George St near Queen St Mall/ Casino and it is being put on for Qld Beer Week. I had never been there before but when passing by the other day on my usual walking leg to work I happened to notice it has McLaren Vale, LCPA, S&W, White Rabbit and a few others on tap so I lobbed in for a wee looksie. Not bad, for mine it needs more ambition with the draught menu though.
BTW Tank Hotel group is being liquidated, so Underbelly is now closed. Bugger.


----------



## Samuel Adams (16/7/12)

It begins :beer: 

I'm going to these events;

Mon: The Scratch - Brewtal Brewers (Just a few around lunch time due to work)
Tue: Would've gone to Viven Film night at the Scratch but work ruined that
Wed: The German Club - Schneider Weisse Extreme Wheat Beer Degustation 
Thur: Archive - Little Creatures Lunch & Plough Inn - Matilda Bay Degustation
Fri: ?
Sat: The Scratch - Home brew feature (looking forward to having a mates (stillscottish) beer on tap)

Bring it on !!


----------



## Bribie G (16/7/12)

I'm up t'coast and will check out the Sunny Coast brewery pishab shack later and see if they have anything going.


----------



## winkle (16/7/12)

Bribie G said:


> I'm up t'coast and will check out the Sunny Coast brewery pishab shack later and see if they have anything going.


Greg might be away some days in Briso for Beer Week, maybe ring and check if you wanted to have a chin wag.

Beer week - running hot in 1.5 hrs, Eeeehaaarr. Pity I have to work til 3 <_<


----------



## winkle (16/7/12)

Samuel Adams said:


> It begins :beer:
> 
> I'm going to these events;
> 
> ...



I wonder if a giant inflatable penis will make a guest appearance?


----------



## Snow (16/7/12)

winkle said:


> Greg might be away some days in Briso for Beer Week, maybe ring and check if you wanted to have a chin wag.
> 
> Beer week - running hot in 1.5 hrs, Eeeehaaarr. Pity I have to work til 3 <_<



Winkle, what time you going to Scratch? Was thinking of popping in on my way home from work....

Thanks to the Reds making the finals, I'll be missing out on the Italian beer night on Saturday. kinda sad but also very happy :blink: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (16/7/12)

Snow said:


> Winkle, what time you going to Scratch? Was thinking of popping in on my way home from work....
> 
> Thanks to the Reds making the finals, I'll be missing out on the Italian beer night on Saturday. kinda sad but also very happy :blink:
> 
> Cheers - Snow



I should be there by 4pm mate, only in for a few today - got volumes to calculate tomorrow


----------



## NickB (16/7/12)

Not hitting Archive for the Facebook thing? I'm very tempted, though SWMBO may suggest otherwise....


----------



## Samuel Adams (16/7/12)

Stopped in today to try Brewtal Brewing at The Scratch and loved both the beers get in to try them if you can.

Brisbane River Brown - Imperial Brown Ale 8.6% 
Grind Core - Coffee Porter 7.2%

I don't like coffee and I still enjoyed the porter and the brown was great 



winkle said:


> I wonder if a giant inflatable penis will make a guest appearance?



Ha ha it's mandatory now !


----------



## winkle (16/7/12)

NickB said:


> Not hitting Archive for the Facebook thing? I'm very tempted, though SWMBO may suggest otherwise....



Foot placed firmly down on that one (and to be fair I have a metric sh*t-load of work work to do tomorrow, which wouldn't happen if I got on the larikin soup with Joey and co tonight  ). Be in at Archive later in the week, the grudging trade off today was to nip in for a couple at Scratch.


> Brisbane River Brown - Imperial Brown Ale 8.6%
> Grind Core - Coffee Porter 7.2%


Damm good beers those two, add Ross's XXXXXXX Ale+ the other taps and its going to get really loose in there quickly tonight. There are balloons all over the floor as a safety precaution, well done chaps!


----------



## bconnery (17/7/12)

I have a spare ticket for the Boring Beer Festival tomorrow if someone wants it.


----------



## bconnery (18/7/12)

bconnery said:


> I have a spare ticket for the Boring Beer Festival today if someone wants it.


bump for the daytime crowd...


----------



## chunckious (18/7/12)

bconnery said:


> I have a spare ticket for the Boring Beer Festival tomorrow if someone wants it.



What is it Ben?


----------



## bconnery (18/7/12)

Chunkious said:


> What is it Ben?


Here's the blurb...

"In these days of craft beer and crazy brewers, beer festivals are normally dripping with crazy-arsed, one-of-a-kind beers, barrel-aged in this or collaborated with that. That's great. That's part of the excitement that keeps craft beer interesting and newsworthy. Still, while everyone else is celebrating the biggest and baddest, those contrarians at Australian brews news want to take things down a notch and celebrate the best of the everyday beers, the beers that remind us of the simple pleasure of everyday beers, that let us enjoy a good beer while letting us put the focus on where it should be when we're with friends' on the people we're with. Help celebrate international brewers day with Australian brews news and some really good but, well - let's face it, quite boring beers. After all, it's when these beers are on tap everywhere that we can say that the craft beer revolution has won."
Mr. Brews News himself, Matt Kirkegaard teams up with the scratch for a night of appreciation of some of our finest local staples. Expect a night of old school fun including raffles, games and other goodtime shenanigans as well as hearty discussion and debate. 
Proceeds from the night to go towards the scratch's charity of choice.


----------



## winkle (18/7/12)

Ok, thats the Brewtal Brewers and Viven "film" nite crossed off. Hang in there liver, German club tonight!


----------



## tricache (18/7/12)

winkle said:


> Ok, thats the Brewtal Brewers and Viven "film" nite crossed off. Hang in there liver, German club tonight!



Thoughts on the first night? Good? Bad? Ugly? :lol:


----------



## bconnery (18/7/12)

tricache said:


> Thoughts on the first night? Good? Bad? Ugly? :lol:


The Brewtal Brewers beers were very tasty, particularly the Brown. 
In hindsight things might have been better the next day if I had gone home after Archive rather than going back to the Scratch but it was fun though...


----------



## Snow (18/7/12)

International Brewers day at Scratch tonight, then Meat and Greet tomorrow at Kerbside. I'm gettin thirsty!!


----------



## GuyQLD (18/7/12)

Do you need to register for this? Been meaning to get down to the scratch at some point and today has been a shit day. I work in the valley and could really go a beer.


----------



## bconnery (18/7/12)

GuyQLD said:


> Do you need to register for this? Been meaning to get down to the scratch at some point and today has been a shit day. I work in the valley and could really go a beer.


It has sold out, but I have a spare ticket if you want to go... $10 which is going to a charity of the Scratch's choice...
PM me for a mobile number if you want it...


----------



## time01 (18/7/12)

please keep up the reviews for the week, unfortunately i cant make it to anything as our new born son is only a few weeks old.

will have to make up for it at armakegon!


----------



## bconnery (18/7/12)

bconnery said:


> It has sold out, but I have a spare ticket if you want to go... $10 which is going to a charity of the Scratch's choice...
> PM me for a mobile number if you want it...


Never mind. Ticket is gone. Beer time soon...


----------



## NickB (18/7/12)

Damn, wish I had seen this earlier 

Oh well, be good to save money I think... Or maybe just go to Archive h34r:


----------



## GuyQLD (18/7/12)

All good mate. Day ended up taking a turn for the worst anyway so I'll have a home brew or 10 at home...


----------



## Will88 (19/7/12)

The Boring Beer Festival at Scratch was another great night. Very relaxed and plenty of good brews. I think the hardest night was had by those that had to spot the difference between Carlton Dry, Hahn Super Dry, Tooheys Extra Dry, Pure Blonde and XXXX Gold.


----------



## tricache (19/7/12)

Will88 said:


> The Boring Beer Festival at Scratch was another great night. Very relaxed and plenty of good brews. I think the hardest night was had by those that had to spot the difference between Carlton Dry, Hahn Super Dry, Tooheys Extra Dry, Pure Blonde and XXXX Gold.



That's an awesome idea!! I might do that next time I have a few "beer snobby" mates around, would be good for a laugh


----------



## Will88 (19/7/12)

Was a good idea. I think the best score was 3/5.


----------



## NickB (19/7/12)

Anyone heading to Archive today/this arvo/tonight? Might pop in a little later for a beer or three...

Cheers


----------



## tallie (19/7/12)

NickB said:


> Anyone heading to Archive today/this arvo/tonight? Might pop in a little later for a beer or three...



I'm off to the Cavalier/Two Birds beer & pizza thing at Burrow. Might drop into Archive before hand for a warm-up drink depending on when I can finish work.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## NickB (19/7/12)

That was my other option, Kris.... Will have to see if SWMBO is interested/disgusted with the idea


----------



## winkle (19/7/12)

Me too, I need a beer after drinking all that German goodness last night at the German club :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (19/7/12)

Which one Perry?


----------



## clarkey7 (19/7/12)

NickB said:


> Which one Perry?


It's Archive then ??

I'll get moving....

Then I'm off to Kerbside...


----------



## NickB (19/7/12)

Geez Dave, settle! Some of us haven't taken a week off to drink like you 

If I get to Archive, it won't be till later this arvo, then hopefully onto The Burrow for the 2 birds thingy...

Cheers


----------



## winkle (19/7/12)

Archive around 5pm methinks, probably settle in there.....


----------



## clarkey7 (19/7/12)

winkle said:


> Archive around 5pm methinks, probably settle in there.....


I reckon I'll get there at half 3, stay for 1 or 2 then head to kerbside


----------



## NickB (19/7/12)

Ok, will see how I go


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/7/12)

It is on at Archive tonight!!!

I will be there from about 5:30, but my pants must stay on, due to me being there in a semi professional capacity.

Sorry to disappoint everyone.

See you there for a beer!


----------



## NickB (19/7/12)

I'm in for Archive, but only if Dan PLEDGES IN BLOOD that his pants will stay on.... h34r:

Aiming for an arrival around 5ish, drinks for a couple of hours as not to piss off the wife, then train home...



Cheers


----------



## winkle (19/7/12)

NickB said:


> I'm in for Archive, but only if Dan PLEDGES IN BLOOD that his pants will stay on.... h34r:
> 
> Aiming for an arrival around 5ish, drinks for a couple of hours as not to piss off the wife, then train home...
> 
> ...



That sounds like a plan, but this bit


> drinks for a couple of hours as not to piss off the wife


is likely to fail


----------



## NickB (19/7/12)

Yeah, best laid plans and all that... Actually I can't stay too long - gotta work tomorrow (well, attend at least).... 


Should also have added 'too much' to my previous post....



Cheers


----------



## Rowy (19/7/12)

Hi Guys (Said in a high pitched and friendly tone),
Great to hear your all having a great time...........on Monday morning the bloke who was supposed to be on call this week rang in to have a week off with the flu.........did I care.................of course not..................I said in fact "Great I don't like beer anyway and those three days I got off meant nothing to me anyway.............what is most important to me is that you C%$TS are having such a lovely week.............makes me feel all warm inside...........the good news is that I come off call at 7.00am Tuesday morning just in time for the ......................yes that right in time for the F#$K ALL............so enjoy and be careful not to get a chipped glass or three <_< 

Yours in happiness, friendship and wrist cutting ness,

Rowy


----------



## RdeVjun (19/7/12)

Thanks Dan(?) for the freebie via winkle to the back bar at Archive for the VIP event tonight, it was very much appreciated and went to a good home. :icon_cheers: 
No pants were harmed in making this documentary. Well so far that is!
Ps. Rowy, we had a round in your stead, always thinking of you! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (19/7/12)

Yep thanks to Dan and Joey...had a great time and made it home unscathed. Assuming Dan't pants went AWOL sometime after I left. I expect to not see the pics. Ever.


h34r:


----------



## winkle (20/7/12)

A quick summation of beer-week so far for Rowy  .

Mon - Brewtal beers, quick visit, good beers, got out before things got too loose.
Tues - Scratch Film nite - great nite, lots of beers in good company, well done Ben and crew.
Weds - German Club Schneider beer dinner, great value, good food and some very interesting stuff thanks to Susanne Hecht & Mark Lawson for what was probably the highlight of the week for me thus far. (you'd have loved it Rowy)
Thurs - Archive's 2nd birthday, when Archive put on a party they do it very well indeed with goodly amounts of beers and food, top marks guys! 

(I've saved you a bottle of Weiss) <_<


----------



## Florian (20/7/12)

winkle said:


> A quick summation of beer-week so far for Rowy  .
> 
> Mon - Brewtal beers, quick visit, good beers, got out before things got too loose.
> Tues - Scratch Film nite - great nite, lots of beers in good company, well done Ben and crew.
> ...



I have now officially unsubscribed from this thread!


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

Yeah, I'm pissed I missed the Schneider dinner. Then I saw there's another one tonight. Joy! Then I notice it's sold out. BASTARDS!


----------



## Snow (20/7/12)

oh man I am feeling sorry for myself this morning. Went to Kerbside last night then Archive. Fully intended to go to work this morning, but pulled out after dry retching in the shower. :icon_vomit: 

I'm going back to bed.

- Snow.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (20/7/12)

It is worse than you think Florian! King Ludwig have the same Schneider beer night with a matched 4 course dinner at there restraunt tonight . I finally found a driver that would drive us home uninebriated then went to book only to find it sold out...the pain


----------



## tallie (20/7/12)

Massive feed of pizza & some good beers from Two Birds & Calalier at The Burrow last night! Unfortunately couldn't stick around for the surprise at the end (apparently they were moving on to a limited sample of RIS), but will definitely make my way back to the venue sometime for more pizza and Matso's Smokey Bishop.

What's everyone doing tonight?

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

Probably not much, sadly


----------



## winkle (20/7/12)

NickB said:


> Probably not much, sadly


Saw Greg at Archive yesterday, Sunshine Coast are doing a tap takeover today - I think that this may meet with a spouse veto <_<


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

Yeah, I'm not even gonna bother trying. What with The Scratch Home Brew beers tomorrow.....


----------



## tricache (20/7/12)

Damn all you Brisbane people :lol: guess I will continue my own QLD Beer Week in the Man Cave :lol:


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

They do have trains and busses to the Big Smoke mate


----------



## tricache (20/7/12)

NickB said:


> They do have trains and busses to the Big Smoke mate



After using them for 2 years at Uni I swore I would never use them again :lol:


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

Well, guess who's losing out then


----------



## tricache (20/7/12)

NickB said:


> Well, guess who's losing out then



QLD Rail apparently with a 20% job cut coming up :lol:


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

At least us in Frontline are 'apparently' not getting hit. We shall see. Good thing I'm on a 4 year contract... 2 1/2 to go


----------



## Rowy (20/7/12)

winkle said:


> A quick summation of beer-week so far for Rowy  .
> 
> Mon - Brewtal beers, quick visit, good beers, got out before things got too loose.
> Tues - Scratch Film nite - great nite, lots of beers in good company, well done Ben and crew.
> ...




Perry,
Thanks very much for keeping in the loop with your activities so far. Whilst some small minded people may have an overwhelming urge to tell you to get F$#KED. I'm above that. It's good to see you having a good time but I would just advise you to be careful. Should you happen to step out on the street tonight and see a white Toyota Landcruiser being driven by a 6ft 5inch fat bloke who looks a bit German it will be OK I assure you. If I did accidently run you over it would be just a simple error anyway <_< 

The fact that I would have sold my first born to attend Wednesday nights function is not the point.

Keep the Weiss cold please and keep Florian away from it just because he's more German than me doesn't mean his tastebuds are any better!

Kind regards and Get F$#KED you lucky luck bastard.

Rowy (the small minded)!


----------



## chunckious (20/7/12)

Wow......grown men fighting over beer. Some things never change.


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

My money's on Rowy h34r:


----------



## winkle (20/7/12)

NickB said:


> My money's on Rowy h34r:


So's mine


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)




----------



## tricache (20/7/12)

I think Shrek said it best..."Can't we just settle this over a pint?"


----------



## Florian (20/7/12)

Who's fighting, anyway?


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

I think Rowy want to hurt Winkle. And everyone else.....


----------



## bconnery (20/7/12)

tricache said:


> I think Shrek said it best..."Can't we just settle this over a pint?"


No, because if Rowy could be out for a pint with [insert person attending function he can't this week] then there wouldn't be anything to settle anyway...


----------



## chunckious (20/7/12)

OI!!!!!!!! Rowy. Are you the gun.


----------



## Rowy (20/7/12)

I'm just a very naughty boy


----------



## tallie (20/7/12)

Hmm, not a lot of committment here  

Think I might head down to Archive after 6 for a couple of quiet ones. Not going to get too mashed up ^_^ 

What time are we kicking off at Scratch tomorrow? 10am?

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## NickB (20/7/12)

After the grain BB pickup I guess for tomorrow....


----------



## winkle (20/7/12)

tallie said:


> Hmm, not a lot of committment here
> 
> Think I might head down to Archive after 6 for a couple of quiet ones. Not going to get too mashed up ^_^
> 
> ...



8.30  




















OK alot closer to lunch....


----------



## Ross (20/7/12)

Just called stumps after a great afternoon/early evening at the Scratch. Took up a bottle of our latest RIS (War & Peat) 12% & aged in single malt Islay barrels - Got a good rap from the pro brewers, so pretty happy. Looking forward to a big day tomorrow, see you real men there for brekky at 10.00AM...

Cheers Ross....


----------



## Rowy (20/7/12)

Get rooted


----------



## bradsbrew (20/7/12)

Rowy said:


> Get rooted



Next year we'll take annual leave for this week Rowy


----------



## Ross (20/7/12)

Rowy said:


> Get rooted




Guess you didn't organise a leave pass for tomorrow....


----------



## clarkey7 (21/7/12)

Ross said:


> Just called stumps after a great afternoon/early evening at the Scratch. Took up a bottle of our latest RIS (War & Peat) 12% & aged in single malt Islay barrels - Got a good rap from the pro brewers, so pretty happy. Looking forward to a big day tomorrow, see you real men there for brekky at 10.00AM...
> 
> Cheers Ross....


Thanks Ross,
I bet someone 1 million dollars yesterday afternoon that you would be at The Scratch  ....


----------



## NickB (21/7/12)

Aiming for an arrival around lunch time, maybe slightly earlier. We shall see.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (21/7/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Next year we'll take annual leave for this week Rowy



I reckon 3 weeks Brad. A week before to prepare and a week after to recover


----------



## Lakey (21/7/12)

Hi rowy!


----------



## NickB (21/7/12)

You at scratch Lakey?? We're out near the bbq?


----------



## Lakey (21/7/12)

NickB said:


> You at scratch Lakey?? We're out near the bbq?


 ****! I just got saw this now and im at archive! Was sitting out the back on the couches whrn I was at scratch.


----------



## Lakey (21/7/12)

Thinking of heading back to the scratch anyone there still? wish milton had a city cat terminal make things a whole lot easier, me and missus walked to archive earlier butt might do train back to milton.


----------



## NickB (21/7/12)

Prick!! I'm off home at 8... Catcha later then!


----------



## winkle (21/7/12)

Flup. I gave up waiting for u Nick and gone home for some sweet sweet Saison Noir action

Edit: we were thinking of you Rowy :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (21/7/12)

Scratch just gone...





View attachment 55938



Go reds


----------



## NickB (21/7/12)

Ahahahhahaahhaahhahaha.... Sorry Rowy..


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/7/12)

This is becoming a meme.


----------



## winkle (22/7/12)

Clarky made us do it Rowy, honest...


----------



## clarkey7 (22/7/12)

nuff said


----------



## browndog (22/7/12)

Well done Boys, what a hoot, looks like a great time was had.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Rowy (22/7/12)

Well done lads.............what else can I say but............Wish I was there


----------



## winkle (22/7/12)

Heres a few more shots of the week thats been




Viven film nite @ the Scratch




Birthday drinks @ Archive


StillScottish on the wrong side of the wire, a truely gut wrenching sight  .

Edit: excuse the rather sad phone pictures, I can not believe we didn't see Beer Tragic once during the week, shows that there was plenty happening ....


----------



## Snow (23/7/12)

You guys are truly hard core. I was a right mess after the Meat and Greet on Thursday night (I think it was the Renaissance Scotch Ale at Archive that finished me off. I couldn't face alcohol on Friday and even drove to the Reds game on Saturday!

I feel inadequate....  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bconnery (23/7/12)

a few more photos from the quiet night that was the Homebrew Tap Takeover at The Scratch

View attachment 56014

12+% Sour Belgian Dark on tap, what could possibly go wrong?

View attachment 56015

Mmmmm beer. 
Actually PocketBeers' table looked like this a lot


----------



## bconnery (23/7/12)

Well seeing as how were are on a theme here...

View attachment 56016


More beer....
View attachment 56017


----------



## Rowy (23/7/12)

bconnery said:


> Well seeing as how were are on a theme here...
> 
> View attachment 56016
> 
> ...



A couple of nice racks.........of beer........... h34r:


----------



## bconnery (23/7/12)

Careful Rowy, one of those is Clarky's..... beer


----------



## Rowy (23/7/12)

It would appear that Clarky is perhaps fighting above his weight............or should we say consuming a glass of 'Sink the Bismark' when in fact his taste buds appear, on first impressions, more suited to a VB.


----------

